# Zebra Loaches & Cherry Shrimp



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone know if I would be able to keep Zebra Loaches in tank with Cherry Shrimp?


Thanks


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not speaking from experience just what I was told when I wanted to get them.
They get aggressive when they get older especially if you only get one, I was told they need to be in a group of at least 4-6.
Here's a link with better info.
http://www.seriously.com/species/botia-striata


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes you can, but shrimp offspring won't make it.


----------



## causemisahastheeyes (Feb 28, 2010)

The only loaches that haven't eaten my cherries are hillstream loaches. Anything else devours them with relish.


----------



## steveg89 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine were fine till we slipped up on feeding... then the shrimp vanished.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

They will absolutely eat them, especially as they get older and learn they are a tasty snack


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone, sounds Like, I just need to setup little 10 gallon tank then for shrimp.


----------

